# Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Petite Belicoso Cigar Review - Poor Man's Edge



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a couple of boxes of these 2 months ago. I broke one out today to see how they were coming along. Very nicely, I'd say. Razor sharp bur...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Petite Belicoso Cigar Review - Poor Man's Edge


----------

